

Dear America, don't you want my money? - timClicks
http://www.unreasonablemen.net/blogs/dear-america-dont-you-want-my-money.html

======
chc
This is not exclusive to America. The only reason it looks like an America
thing is because America is behind a disproportionate amount of entertainment
and computer products. But, for example, DVD region codes are not just Region
USA and Region Everywhere Else. And Americans can't view a lot of stuff on the
BBC website for the same reasons he can't get Netflix.

------
jacalata
Not if you're going to start using the word "apartheid" like that.

